# The 10 Commandments Broken Down (In Laymen's Terms)



## softblackcotton (Jan 13, 2011)

In my desire to learn more about what God's Will is for us and how I can truly be a Christian. I sought out this website that breaks down the 10 Commandments thoroughly in modern day applications. I could say in all the churches that I have been, that I could remember, from childhood to adulthood they have never, never, never emphasized or followed all 10 commandments. I read the entire website and found it EyE Opening. 

For example, I never knew that I had been breaking the 4th Commandment to keep the Sabbath day holy and do no work on the Sabbath my ENTIRE LIFE! I did not realize that the Sabbath is acutally from sundown Friday to sundown Saturday. That time has always been a major ME time and party time before my desire to change my ways for God. 

Please look at this site. It's very helpful. The Ten Commandments - God's Ten Bible Commandments


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 16, 2011)

The link is fixed, now. Sorry about that.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 16, 2011)

Girrrrrrrrlll... Let me just go ahead and tell you this now... You are getting into a very touchy, very controversial topic. The more you talk that pesky 4th commandment, the more you will debate with (and maybe even argue with, unfortunately) people about going to church on saturday as opposed to sunday, if it even matters what day you worship on, how the ten commandments was done away with when Jesus resurrected, and all kinds of other stuff. Also, be prepared to have MANY a ministers give you some roundabout reason why worshipping on Sunday is the correct thing to do. 

Now that I've properly scared you *smile*, I just want to say congrats on your work to be a better Christian. It's a long, hard but very rewarding road. Duh. I know.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Girrrrrrrrlll... Let me just go ahead and tell you this now... You are getting into a very touchy, very controversial topic. The more you talk that pesky 4th commandment, the more you will debate with (and maybe even argue with, unfortunately) people about going to church on saturday as opposed to sunday, if it even matters what day you worship on, how the ten commandments was done away with when Jesus resurrected, and all kinds of other stuff. Also, be prepared to have MANY a ministers give you some roundabout reason why worshipping on Sunday is the correct thing to do.
> 
> Now that I've properly scared you *smile*, *I just want to say congrats on your work to be a better Christian. It's a long, hard but very rewarding road.* Duh. I know.


 
yes, and know that you will be saying, awwww, God bless you dear, all day everyday. hey God bless them when they inslut you.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree that we are supposed to keep the Sabbath, the only reason that changed is because man did it.
The bible says we are not under old testament laws, it never say to break the commandments,  I'm sorry, but I am so so so over people  trying to play God. That is why I turn to only God for answers now.


----------



## longhairhulin (Jan 17, 2011)

Your right jynlnd 13 we're not under the law anymore of moses that's why jesus died for us. When he died the old law was ended and the new law (the new testament) was put in place.

 Romans 7:6 NLT
But now we have been released from the law, for we died to it and are no longer captive to its power. Now we can serve God, not in the old way of obeying the letter of the law, but in the new way of living in the Spirit.

If we were under the old law still we would still have alters and sacrifices of animals to God.

When Jesus came in the new testament the disiples and Jesus would come together to break bread on the first day of the week (Sunday).

Acts 20:7 ASV
And upon the first day of the week, when we were gathered together to break bread, Paul discoursed with them, intending to depart on the morrow; and prolonged his speech until midnight.

1 Corinthians 16:2 NIV
On the first day of every week, each one of you should set aside a sum of money in keeping with your income, saving it up, so that when I come no collections will have to be made.

This is why we have church on Sunday and not Saturday. 

I really love reading my bible!!!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jan 18, 2011)

longhairhulin said:


> Your right jynlnd 13 we're not under the law anymore of moses that's why jesus died for us. When he died the old law was ended and the new law (the new testament) was put in place.
> 
> Romans 7:6 NLT
> But now we have been released from the law, for we died to it and are no longer captive to its power. Now we can serve God, not in the old way of obeying the letter of the law, but in the new way of living in the Spirit.
> ...


 
Yes, but the first day of the week was changed to Sunday by the RCC. Since then, we have followed what the RCC says about what do we are to worship and that it's supposed to be on Sunday. 

Here are a couple links if you'd like to futher explore

What CANDID statements have Catholics and Protestants made about the Sabbath?

Sabbath Truth > Sabbath History > How The Sabbath Was Changed


----------



## Guitarhero (Jan 19, 2011)

longhairhulin said:


> Your right jynlnd 13 we're not under the law anymore of moses that's why jesus died for us. When he died the old law was ended and the new law (the new testament) was put in place.
> 
> Romans 7:6 NLT
> But now we have been released from the law, for we died to it and are no longer captive to its power. Now we can serve God, not in the old way of obeying the letter of the law, but in the new way of living in the Spirit.
> ...



  Can I?  Please look at the decalogue or 10 Commandments and tell me if it's obsolete.  People confuse  Mosaic laws that are not required for followers of Christ with  biblical mandates for all time and all seasons and all peoples.  To eat a cheeseburger (modern interpretation) or pork is a sin for  Jew but not a christian.  But for a christian or a Jew to murder, it's definitely sin.


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 19, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Girrrrrrrrlll... Let me just go ahead and tell you this now... You are getting into a very touchy, very controversial topic. The more you talk that pesky 4th commandment, the more you will debate with (and maybe even argue with, unfortunately) people about going to church on saturday as opposed to sunday, if it even matters what day you worship on, how the ten commandments was done away with when Jesus resurrected, and all kinds of other stuff.* Also, be prepared to have MANY a ministers give you some roundabout reason why worshipping on Sunday is the correct thing to do. *
> 
> Now that I've properly scared you *smile*, I just want to say congrats on your work to be a better Christian. It's a long, hard but very rewarding road. Duh. I know.


 

Yes, I finally understood that when I started reading the Bible myself and doing research. The Devil has nearly the whole world fooled about when Sabbath is and church leaders are helping him. God created the world in 6 days and when He rested on the 7th day, He made it holy. Sunday is the 1st day of the week, not the 7th. The death and resurrection of Jesus did not do away with God's Ten Commandments, it did away with Moses's Laws (about sacraments and tabernacles) which were only relevant leading up to the Ultimate Sacrifice. 

It wouldn't make sense that Jesus would do away with The 10 Commandments, because what would that mean? Lying, adultery, stealing, idolatry, murder, coveting (jealousy, lust) are now free for all as long as you believe in Jesus? No, He did not. I also don't believe that God is at all wishy-washy like that to say it's ok to do away with one commandment, but keep the other 9. It's all or nothing with God. It's us, humans, who are wishy-washy. 

Here is what the Bible has to say about church leaders who knowingly ignore Sabbath: _"Her priests have violated my law, and have profaned mine holy things: they have put no difference between the holy and profane ... and have hid their eyes from my sabbaths, and I am profaned among them." "Therefore have I poured out my indignation upon them." Ezekiel 22:26, 31. _

Link: http://www.bibleuniversity.com/University/Questions.asp



Please read the following paragraph taken from the link posted below:

"Jesus while referring to the Ten Commandments also used these straightforward and easy to understand words.In John 14:15, He quotes from the second of the Ten Commandments, “_If you love me, keep my Commandments._” and in John 15:10, “_If you keep my Commandments, you shall abide in my love; even as I have kept my Father's Commandments, and abide in his love._” Jesus obeyed the Fathers Commandments and He asks us to demonstrate our love for Him by doing the same. We also find in 1 John 2:4, “_He that saith, I know him, and keepeth not his Commandments, is a liar, and the truth is not in him._” The words of this last verse are something to consider very seriously. For instance. What are the implications of not observing the Ten Commandments considering that Jesus and the Word are truth? John 14:6; 17:17."

Link: The Ten Commandments - God's Ten Bible Commandments


----------



## longhairhulin (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunday was never inteded to be the sabbath day. It is considered the Lord's day. Here is a small excerpt from sunnyside church of christ explaining it in detail

The clarity of scripture provides no foothold for false doctrine. It will not and cannot stand against such clearness! Such is true in regard to what the Bible teaches of the first day of the week. It is not our contention that the first day of the week is the Sabbath. Denominational preachers make a grave mistake when they speak of Sunday as being the Lord’s Sabbath. The first day of the week never has been the Sabbath and never will.

What we have shown in these articles is that the Sabbath, the seventh day, was a religious day given only to Israel, never to Gentiles as Gentiles nor to Christians as Christians. It was a day that was given to Israel because God brought them out of Egyptian bondage (Deut. 5:15). The church has never been in bondage to Egypt! The Sabbath has been abolished by the taking away of the Old Testament law (2 Cor. 3:6ff; Col. 2:14-16; etc.). The first day of the week is a completely different day; it is the Lord’s Day (Rev. 1:10). I know it is the Lord’s Day because it is the day that He resurrected (Mk. 16:9). No greater event in world history has happened on any other day! Jesus was acknowledged as the Son of God on this day (Ps. 2:7; Rom. 1:4; Acts 13:32, 33). Since Pentecost was on the first day of the week, the Holy Spirit baptized on that day (Lev. 23:11, 15, 16; Acts 2:1-4). It is the day the church was established (Is. 2:2, 3; Acts 2:17, 41, 47). It was the day many were added to the church (Acts 2:41; cf. 2:1). It is the day the first gospel sermon was preached after Jesus arose (ibid.). It is the day Jesus was crowned king (Zech. 6:13; Acts 2:29-36). It was the day Jesus appeared and manifested Himself to His disciples through the breaking of bread (Lk. 24:13-35). It is the day the disciples gathered together to give of their means (1 Cor. 16:1, 2). This collection was for the work of the church (i.e., benevolence). It is the day that the disciples assembled together to partake of the Lord’s Supper (Acts 20:7). Note: This breaking of bread is not a common meal here, as Paul would not allow such (see 1 Cor. 11:22, 34).


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 20, 2011)

longhairhulin, thanks for providing those scriptures.  I think it's wonderful to honor the birth, life, death and resurrection of Jesus.  We should all keep in mind Christ's awesome sacrifice for us.  

However, there is no scripture that says that 1) the Sabbath was abolished and 2) that the resurrection of Jesus on Sunday established a new day or new commandment that we should keep holy instead of the 4th commandment. 

In your message above, Deut 5:15 is listed as evidence that 'It was a day that was given to Israel because God brought them out of Egyptian bondage (Deut. 5:15)'

Here is the text: 

*Remember that you were slaves in Egypt and that the LORD your God brought you out of there with a mighty hand and an outstretched arm. Therefore the LORD your God has commanded you to observe the Sabbath day.*

However, if you expand and read the entire chapter of Deuteronomy 5, you will see that it is a reaffirmation of the covenant with Israel and that *all of the commandments,* not just the 4th are reiterated as they were when first listed in Exodus 20. I thank you for this text because I hadn't realized that before. So the idea that the Sabbath was given because God freed Israel from slavery isn't supported by the Bible.

We know that all the commandments were given to all of us and not just to Israel because God brought them out of bondage.  In fact before the commandments were first recorded in Exodus 20, it was not okay to lie, steal, murder etc.  Remember that when Cain killed Abel, he knew what he did was wrong back in Genesis 4 before the Egyptian bondage. And like softblackcotton said, it's still not ok to do those things. 

The first Sabbath observance is recorded in Genesis 2: 2-3 at the end of creation: 

*2And on the seventh day God ended his work which he had made; and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made. 

3And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he had rested from all his work which God created and made. *

It is a covenant with all of us and an acknowledgment that God is our Creator.  

Hope that helps.  I just want to encourage you (and all of us really) to dig deeper as you study the Bible for answers.


----------



## Crown (Jan 20, 2011)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Can I?  Please look at the decalogue or 10 Commandments and tell me if it's obsolete.  People confuse  Mosaic laws that are not required for followers of Christ with  biblical mandates for all time and all seasons and all peoples.  *To eat* a cheeseburger (modern interpretation) or *pork is a sin for  Jew but not a christian*.  But for a christian or a Jew to murder, it's definitely sin.



@Volver_Alma_Gitana or anyone else believing in the bold part above, how do you understand these verses (I don't eat pork but I ate shrimps - no more since I read those verses; cf. abomination : Lev. 11)? The prophet is talking about the end, so no specific consideration about the sacrifice of the Messiah or NT. Then, the real point is about the expression all flesh : does _all flesh_ refer only to Jews or to all flesh (mankind)?

Is. 15  For behold, the LORD will come with fire And with His chariots, like a whirlwind, To render His anger with fury, And His rebuke with flames of fire. 16  For by fire and by His sword *The LORD will judge all flesh*; And the slain of the LORD shall be many. 17  “ *Those* who sanctify themselves and purify themselves, _To go_ to the gardens After an _idol_ in the midst, *Eating swine’s flesh and the abomination and the mouse, Shall be consumed together,” says the LORD*.


----------



## longhairhulin (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it never says that we are suppose to keep Sunday holy it is simply a gathering on the first day of the week for communion, lord supper, and to hear the word. And Jesus healed on the sabbath and was critisize for it in the new testament.  If we are to keep the sabbath day holy then why did Jesus work on that day? As you read in Luke 13:10 Jesus calls them hyprocrites for critisizing him for working on the sabbath.
Jesus taught us to live a life that God would see fit and of course that would include living all the commandments listed. I don't feel that obeying the new testament is aboloshing anything that was taught in the old testament. I feel like the old testament is a great teaching tool and can pertain to many things in our lives. If we are to say we are still living under the old testament then why aren't we sacrificing animals anymore or men having multiple wives?  

Thanks for the scriptures to read. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 20, 2011)

longhairhulin said:


> Yes it never says that we are suppose to keep Sunday holy it is simply a gathering on the first day of the week for communion, lord supper, and to hear the word. And Jesus healed on the sabbath and was critisize for it in the new testament. *If we are to keep the sabbath day holy then why did Jesus work on that day?* As you read in Luke 13:10 Jesus calls them hyprocrites for critisizing him for working on the sabbath.
> Jesus taught us to live a life that God would see fit and of course that would include living all the commandments listed. I don't feel that obeying the new testament is aboloshing anything that was taught in the old testament. I feel like the old testament is a great teaching tool and can pertain to many things in our lives. *If we are to say we are still living under the old testament then why aren't we sacrificing animals anymore or men having multiple wives?*
> 
> Thanks for the scriptures to read. It is very much appreciated.


 
Sure, no problem. Both the old and new testaments are applicable to our lives. We don't sacrifice animals anymore because those are the laws that no longer apply. There is no longer need for an animal sacrifice to atone for sins because Jesus, by dying on the cross fulfilled that law. His sacrifice is greater than any animal sacrifice. Again, those were done in the OT to drive home the point that innocent blood must be shed to atone for sins in preparation for the true Lamb of God. See this thread for more details. As for the multiple wives, well that was never ordained by God.  

Yes, Jesus healed on the Sabbath but He didn't break the law. Over and over throughout his ministry on earth, He healed on the Sabbath and demonstrated how it is 'lawful to do good on the Sabbath' (Matthew 12).

When Jesus healed the woman with the spirit of the infirmity in Luke 13: 10-17, he was showing just that. He called the Pharisees hypocrites because they would bring their animals to get water on the Sabbath but had a problem with a human being getting relief from their suffering. In fact, the Pharisees had made the Sabbath into more of a burden with all of their extra 'laws' than a delight (Isaiah 58:13) contrary to what God intended. One of their extra laws was that you couldn't get medical attention till after the Sabbath. Now really, what kind of God would He be to require this? 

In Luke 14:1-6, after He healed a man on the Sabbath He asked them if their animal had fallen into a pit, if they wouldn't have pulled it out right away. Of course, they couldn't say anything because they know that's what they would have done. Losing their animal would affect their $$ so yeah they were hypocrites. To be clear, Jesus wasn't chastising for rescuing the animal, He was pointing out how that love should be extended to their fellowmen on the Sabbath. 

*Matthew 12:12*
*12How much then is a man better than a sheep? Wherefore it is lawful to do well on the sabbath days. *

Even the accusation by the Pharisees that Jesus, the Word made flesh could break the law or be inconsistent in His teachings, is just crazy when you think about it. He is Lord of the Sabbath.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Jan 26, 2011)

Although I attend church on Sunday, I don't esteem one day over another. I believe that the Sabbath day mentioned in the commandment was fulfilled when Jesus died on the cross. God rested from his works the seventh day from all his works (Gen 2:2-3). As believers, we have ceased from our works, as God did from his and have entered into HIS rest (Heb 3:11; 4:3,10). We were commanded to keep the sabbath day holy as a day of rest b/c it symbolized the rest we would receive after salvation - the rest from our own works. 

Now, to caveat the above, remember Romans 14:4-6

Who are thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth, or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up; for God is able to make him stand. 
One man esteemeth one day above another: another esteemeth every day alike. Let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind.
He that regardeth the day, regardeth it unto the Lord; and he that regardeth not the day, to the Lord he doth not regard it. 

Basically, whatever you believe about this, so be it, as long as you believe it by faith. 

Be Blessed


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the Lord, for His sense of humor knows no bounds. 

Right off the top, I want to give praise to Him for inspiring people to question everything going on in this realm of existence. May these revelations get Your Children to turn to You and You alone. Amen.

Back in '09, I posted quite a few times here in favor of the actual Sabbath and tried to follow it. One day, in a rush to get things done before sundown, I broke a glass pan on the stove (turned on the wrong iron) and got a 2" gash on my leg while taking the garbage bag out. Instead of chalking it up to "things just happen," I became reflective.

What was I doing? Did He tell me to do this? The answer to those two questions were I was being self-righteous and no, He did not tell me to do it. That was a great turning point for me because I realized I had put myself into bondage to the soul and flesh, but not freedom in my connection to Christ.



> *1 Timothy 1:9-11 *Knowing this, that _the law is not made for a righteous man_,  but for the  lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and for sinners, for unholy and  profane, for murderers of fathers and murderers of mothers, for  murderers. For fornicators, for them that defile themselves with  mankind, for  enslavers, for liars, for perjured persons, and if there be any other  thing that is contrary to sound doctrine. According to the glorious  gospel of the blessed God, which was committed to my trust.


We can become righteous by following the Law, but it has to be followed  perfectly (all 600+ of them) and be judged by it. Can anyone here say  they can do that? I know I cannot. 



> *2 Corinthians 3:6* Who also has made us able ministers of the new testament; not of the  letter (Law), but of _the spirit: for the letter (Law) kills, but the spirit gives  life_.


When you die to self, the Law is moot because Your spirit, connected to Christ, takes control. The goal is to become like Him, to become a vessel in which His power and will came shine through.

Do not go by what I say; seek His answer.

Don't follow any man, church, religion...

...or even the Bible.

*gasp*clutch pearls*

We are to follow His Spirit dwelling within us, or what was the point of Jesus' sacrifice? All of us need to seek His will for us and not assume we know His heart.


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 29, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> I love the Lord, for His sense of humor knows no bounds.
> 
> Right off the top, I want to give praise to Him for inspiring people to question everything going on in this realm of existence. May these revelations get Your Children to turn to You and You alone. Amen.
> 
> ...


 

How are we to seek Jesus answers without His Word, The Bible?  You say His Spirit dwells within us when we accept Him as Savior and Lord, but His Word is the Bible. His Spirit will guide us when we follow His Word. When we leave righteousness up to our own intuition without seeking Truth in His Word, we will err. Human intuition with out the guidance of God's Word can not be relied upon. I take it as you are saying God wrote His entire Bible for nothing. He wrote it to guide us in the way of His Holy Spirit. His Spirit guide us to His Word.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 30, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> How are we to seek Jesus answers without His Word, The Bible?  You say His Spirit dwells within us when we accept Him as Savior and Lord, but His Word is the Bible. His Spirit will guide us when we follow His Word. When we leave righteousness up to our own intuition without seeking Truth in His Word, we will err. Human intuition with out the guidance of God's Word can not be relied upon. I take it as you are saying God wrote His entire Bible for nothing. He wrote it to guide us in the way of His Holy Spirit. His Spirit guide us to His Word.





> *Genesis 1:1* In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.
> 
> *John 1:1* In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.


  John 1:14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelled among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

  The Word of God is not a book; the Word of God is God Almighty forever and ever. Jesus is the Word of God in flesh; the Holy Spirit, the Word in spirit that connects us to the Father. 



> *Hebrews 4:12* For the word of God is _living and full of power_, and is sharper than any two-edged sword, _cutting through and making a division even of the soul and the spirit_, the bones and the muscles, and quick to see the thoughts and purposes of the heart.


  How often does Scripture declare the Word of God coming upon someone? Why else does the new covenant Jeremiah and Ezekiel foretold and Jesus set up say the Law will be written on our hearts (souls)? It can only be written there by a spiritual entity.



> *Hebrews 6:4-6* For it is impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, and have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come. If they shall fall away, to renew them again to repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put him to an open shame.


  The Bible is a spiritual book that only He can make alive for those He calls unto Himself. It is a tool, a stepping stone in understanding the history of God and man’s interaction and the direction He wants it to go. Yes, He will point out things within the page for us to learn or chew on, but how do you learn of your specific purpose, the reason you were created in the first place? Only Jesus Himself can tell you that _in His own voice_. Why not spend the time doing just that!

  What if you were wandering in the middle of nowhere during a war with nothing but a satchel of canned food, your Bible long since gone? What will you do then? Many of our brothers and sisters in Christ are going through that very thing right now. Are they in error for not having the Scriptures on hand? Can their prayers, fasting, supplications, and offering themselves to the Father daily not enough?

  Please, reread and comment on everything else I had written in the previous post. Also, I am going to post on another thread a link to a specific teaching and a brief outline concerning hearing His voice.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 30, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> I love the Lord, for His sense of humor knows no bounds.
> 
> Right off the top, I want to give praise to Him for inspiring people to question everything going on in this realm of existence. May these revelations get Your Children to turn to You and You alone. Amen.
> 
> ...


 
Nymphe, I just want to respond to the bolded part of your previous post. Sorry to hear of that experience. Unfortunately I have done the same- cut, scratched, burnt myself in an effort to get things done in a rush for the Sabbath. You know sometimes we would feel so proud racing down to the last minute that we made it in time. 

THAT is not what (I believe) God intended. When that happened, I would be too exhausted to enjoy the Sabbath. It would be like I had been running a marathon and I would be too distracted and tired afterwards for Friday night worship. I would be irritable and just want to go to sleep. For the whole time, I couldn't enjoy the kind of rest that God promised. Those kinds of accidents and that feeling could happen any other day when I'm rushing around but it made me realize that I needed to change to have a better experience.

I'm still working on being better prepared for the Sabbath and what I've learned is to just avoid leaving most things (like any kind of shopping) to get done on Fridays. And if the house isn't going to be clean before Sabbath (which is really hard based on how I was raised), then it's just not. Because the most important thing is not the house or the car or other things but ME being ready for that commune with God.

God Bless.


----------



## Crown (Feb 3, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Back in '09, I posted quite a few times here in favor of the actual Sabbath and tried to follow it. One day, in a rush to get things done before sundown, I broke a glass pan on the stove (turned on the wrong iron) and got a 2" gash on my leg while taking the garbage bag out. Instead of chalking it up to "things just happen," I became reflective.
> 
> What was I doing? Did He tell me to do this? The answer to those two questions were I was being self-righteous and no, He did not tell me to do it. That was a great turning point for me because I realized I had put myself into bondage to the soul and flesh, but not freedom in my connection to Christ.
> 
> ...


 

 Our spirit is connected to The Spirit, yes. But what is already written is for our edification. 
The truth is found here and there. I wonder if there really is a group with ALL the biblical truth in these days...

http://iclg.brinkster.net/Sabbath/id4.html

http://iclg.brinkster.net/Sabbath/

http://creationcalendar.com/CalendarIssue/18-Dawndaystudy.pdf

http://creationcalendar.com/CalendarIssue/EvidenceInMiniature-SDA.pdf


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 10, 2011)

Crown said:


> Our spirit is connected to The Spirit, yes. But what is already written is for our edification.
> The truth is found here and there. I wonder if there really is a group with ALL the biblical truth in these days...
> 
> Sabbath in the New Testament
> ...



Everyone is missing the point: we need to transcend the Bible and let *Him* write our purpose on our hearts, to let Him, and Him only, guide us, whether it be through the Bible, His voice directly to us, through actions of the Holy Spirit, dreams, etc. That is the maturity of the spirit. People are going to be mighty surprised when they see how Our Father actually works over the next few years...


----------



## Crown (Feb 11, 2011)

It’s so easy to confuse emotions and Him… YHWH is not the author of confusion.


Back to the thread :

10 commandments? 613? 1XXX?

The Messiah came to show us the ultimate law, the law that covers everything : LOVE (not phileo, but agapao : YHWH’s love because YHWH is LOVE)

The résumé :
Mc. 12 28 One of the teachers of the law came and heard them debating. Noticing that Jesus had given them a good answer, he asked him, “Of all the commandments, which is the most important?” 

   29 “*The most important one*,” answered Jesus, “is this: ‘Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one. 30 Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength.’

31 *The second is this:* ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’ There is no commandment greater than these.” 

32 “Well said, teacher,” the man replied. “You are right in saying that God is one and there is no other but him. 33 To love him with all your heart, with all your understanding and with all your strength, and to love your neighbor as yourself is more important than all burnt offerings and sacrifices.” 

34 When Jesus saw that he had answered wisely, he said to him, “*You are not far from the kingdom of God*.” And from then on no one dared ask him any more questions. 

Mat. 22 40 *All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments*.”

[FONT=&quot]It is the key. [/FONT]


----------



## softblackcotton (Feb 11, 2011)

Crown, I agree, but how are we to love God and our neighbors? People interpret love all too differently. To love is an action, not a "feeling." This is why God specified how we should love Him and each other. The first four commandments tell us how to love God and the last six tell us how to love each other. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Crown (Feb 11, 2011)

And the others...

When This love is in your heart by the Holy Spirit, you know exactly how to do it and to please Him and to grow spiritually.

On this, I agree with Nymphe, seek Him first, not a denomination.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 11, 2011)

great post softblackcotton, we had a huge discussion about this way back when I learned the truth about the sabbath as well. (2 years this month) I have no regrets, my life has gotten more difficult and more challenging since I decided to followed the sabbath and much more blessed then ever before.  It took me weeks of studying to come to this decision so I applaud you on your efforts and your willingness to post your findings. there is another website Sabbath Truth > Home there is a wealth of information on there and also Hell Truth - Does Hell Burn Forever? that's mind blowing as well. What many do not understand is the Sabbath is a Test. It points to the True God the only God. It is a day he established and has never changed. God changes not. *Hebrews 13:8  Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever** James 2:10 For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all.*
my personal feelings is this. I rather study hard and find all of Gods truth and deny myself,then to be denied by God, I want to enter into his presence.  In any case, I rather do without and draw closer to God then for God to say to me he knew me not. I want him to say Good and faithful servant.  Others say you can worship whatever day you want to that is true, but only one day is Holy and blessed by God and sanctified. That is sundown Friday to sundown Saturday. Friday night Sabbath sleep is wonderful. Then God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it, because in it He rested from all His work which God had created and made” (Genesis 2:2, 3) John 14:15 If you love me, keep my commandments. They keep us from getting caught up with Satan lies which the entire world is caught up in.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 11, 2011)

JinaRicci said:


> I'm still working on being better prepared for the Sabbath and what I've learned is to just avoid leaving most things (like any kind of shopping) to get done on Fridays. And if the house isn't going to be clean before Sabbath (which is really hard based on how I was raised), then it's just not. Because the most important thing is not the house or the car or other things but ME being ready for that commune with God.
> 
> God Bless.


Great post, I was like this when I first started out trying to prepare, I don't even think about going shopping until Friday and then wonder what I am going to wear and it was so stressful until I started planning earlier and preparing earlier, I already know what I am preparing for Sabbath or if I am participating in Potluck. I will get the stuff early in the week and still prepare it on Friday or Thursday depending on what it is. But I love the sabbath very  much and would never go back to the way things were.  I do miss cleaning my house on Saturday. I do struggle with things like that because its not easy to erase over forty years of doing a thing. but its going well I can't wait to get to service and just blessed the day. lately I  been keeping sabbath until late late, sometimes not ending it until Sunday morning. especially since I have 3ABN now.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 11, 2011)

And yet, everyone ignored all of the points and Bible passages I posted. Emotions have nothing to do with what I am talking about! I do not believe what I am seeing. Do people wish to worship the Bible rather than the Creator Himself? No wonder most Christians have no power or in the world; they reject the spiritual and focus on the flesh and soul (their own version of God - religion). No wonder the world is on a downward spiral and and increasing number of people do not believe Jesus is their Lord and Savior.

Your good works mean nothing if you do not know Him on a personal level.


----------



## Crown (Feb 11, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> *Everyone is missing the point*: we need to transcend the Bible and let *Him* write our purpose on our hearts, to let Him, and Him only, guide us, whether it be through the Bible, His voice directly to us, through actions of the Holy Spirit, dreams, etc. That is the maturity of the spirit. People are going to be mighty surprised when they see how Our Father actually works over the next few years...





Nymphe said:


> And yet, everyone ignored all of the points and Bible passages I posted. Emotions have nothing to do with what I am talking about! I do not believe what I am seeing. Do people wish to worship the Bible rather than the Creator Himself? No wonder most Christians have no power or in the world; they reject the spiritual and focus on the flesh and soul (their own version of God - religion). No wonder the world is on a downward spiral and and increasing number of people do not believe Jesus is their Lord and Savior.
> 
> Your good works mean nothing if you do not know Him on a personal level.



 Why do you keep saying that?

    You and me are talking about the same thing, but in a different manner.






> Emotions have nothing to do with what I am talking about! I do not  believe what I am seeing.


These days, people believe what they see, feelings are become more important than truth.

  Yes emotions matter, because we are human. So we have to pay attention, be careful to discern the Voice of YHWH and not our human thoughts. 





> *Do people wish to worship the Bible rather  than the Creator Himself?* No wonder most Christians have no power or in  the world; they reject the spiritual and focus on the flesh and soul  (their own version of God - religion). No wonder the world is on a  downward spiral and and increasing number of people do not believe Jesus  is their Lord and Savior.
> 
> Your good works mean nothing if you do not know Him on a personal level.


  Maybe I missed a point, but the thread is not about worshiping the Bible, we are talking about the commandments of YHWH, the Eloah that does not change.
  Ez. 20 11 I gave them my decrees and made known to them my laws, by which the person who obeys them will live.

  With the Holy Spirit of Love, the law is no more a tutor (outside), but the believer is living the law, the royal law (Ja. 1:25; 2:8), because it is written in is heart, from glory to glory. So, you rest in Him.


----------



## Crown (Feb 11, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> great post softblackcotton, we had a huge discussion about this way back when I learned the truth about the sabbath as well. (2 years this month) I have no regrets, my life has gotten more difficult and more challenging since I decided to followed the sabbath and much more blessed then ever before.  It took me weeks of studying to come to this decision so I applaud you on your efforts and your willingness to post your findings. there is another website Sabbath Truth > Home there is a wealth of information on there and also Hell Truth - Does Hell Burn Forever? that's mind blowing as well. What many do not understand is the Sabbath is a Test. It points to the True God the only God. *It is a day he established and has never changed. God changes not.* *Hebrews 13:8  Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever** James 2:10 For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all.*
> my personal feelings is this. I rather study hard and find all of Gods truth and deny myself,then to be denied by God, I want to enter into his presence.  In any case, I rather do without and draw closer to God then for God to say to me he knew me not. I want him to say Good and faithful servant.  Others say you can worship whatever day you want to that is true, but *only one day is Holy and blessed by God and sanctified.* That is sundown Friday to sundown Saturday. Friday night Sabbath sleep is wonderful. Then God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it, because in it He rested from all His work which God had created and made” (Genesis 2:2, 3) John 14:15 If you love me, keep my commandments. They keep us from getting caught up with Satan lies which the entire world is caught up in.



I agree with you : God does not change!


But men have changed it.

  My advice for you :
With a sincere heart, please research for yourself.

  Research about this day;
  Research about the history of our calendar;
Research about the early calendar;
Research about Saturday / Saturn day which was once the first day before becoming the seven day of the week;
  Research about what information the leaders of SDAs chose to skip to continue with their doctrine.


Some guides :
The Bible
The record about the choice of the lamb : 10, 14 Abib and the wavesheaf on the first day of the week.
The record of the crucifixion and resurrection of the Messiah.
Hutton Webster : Rest days
The Universal Jewish Encyclopedia. Vol. 10. Article : Week.
The Popular and Critical Bible Encyclopedia, 1904. Vol 3.
Encyclopedia Biblica, 1899.


Blessing!


----------



## JinaRicci (Feb 13, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> And yet, everyone ignored all of the points and Bible passages I posted. Emotions have nothing to do with what I am talking about! I do not believe what I am seeing. Do people wish to worship the Bible rather than the Creator Himself? No wonder most Christians have no power or in the world; they reject the spiritual and focus on the flesh and soul (their own version of God - religion). No wonder the world is on a downward spiral and and increasing number of people do not believe Jesus is their Lord and Savior.
> 
> Your good works mean nothing if you do not know Him on a personal level.


 
Well, I did respond to one of your posts. I get what you're saying and what I'm saying is that it is not about works. When we make it about that, it becomes a burden. The bondage you spoke about in your earlier post was what it was like to a lot of people. That's why Christ demonstrated over and over the true purpose of the Sabbath. Because if you miss the point and 'keep the day' you miss the blessing. 

Keeping the Sabbath, any of God's commandments or being a Christian is not about works or trying to be self-righteous. We do all these things because we love Him. It's as simple as that. That close, direct communication with God that takes authority over everything else that you spoke about is actually the goal. We get close to God by spending time with Him everyday. Still, He said take some time away from everything else and focus on Me. Worship Me. For 24 hrs, I want no distractions from all the things in your life that you're normally busy with. This is an extra special time because you're paying homage to me as your Creator and I'm making it a standing appt for us every week. Just you and me. 

When we make it about that, that's when we get it. It becomes so sweet that we never want it to end. And I'm not talking emotional high, it's a spirit-filled worship high. That's why we just can't stop talking about it.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 14, 2011)

I am not sure what you want me to research, but All Christians should test what they hear and do the research and so I will, but you have to remember Crown, I made the decision to become SDA after I did my own research and I have been in the church for two years now and I still do my own research, I still take notes during service and go home and look them up, now I only look them up when It seems different to me or I want to know more, or I don't agree. But I have as of yet to hear anything contradictory to the bible.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 15, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> And yet, everyone ignored all of the points and Bible passages I posted. Emotions have nothing to do with what I am talking about! I do not believe what I am seeing. Do people wish to worship the Bible rather than the Creator Himself? No wonder most Christians have no power or in the world; they reject the spiritual and focus on the flesh and soul (their own version of God - religion). No wonder the world is on a downward spiral and and increasing number of people do not believe Jesus is their Lord and Savior.
> 
> Your good works mean nothing if you do not know Him on a personal level.


 

Worshipping the creator is the most important aspect of Christianity.  However, the bible gives insight into the character of God.  In any love relationship, we adjust our behaviors to show the object of our affection that we care about them.  We want them to be happy and to please them.  If God has outlined his likes and dislikes in his word, why wouldn't we want to please Him.  It is not to get into heaven by works.  That is impossible.  However, it is iequally impossible to love someone and not do the things that bring them pleasure.  Actions speak louder than words.  Sometimes Christians forget why they are performing thier service.  This is when they need to remember why they are performing a service.  They should then continue the behavior with a different heart.


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 15, 2011)

Crown said:


> @Volver_Alma_Gitana or anyone else believing in the bold part above, how do you understand these verses (I don't eat pork but I ate shrimps - no more since I read those verses; cf. abomination : Lev. 11)? The prophet is talking about the end, so no specific consideration about the sacrifice of the Messiah or NT. Then, the real point is about the expression all flesh : does _all flesh_ refer only to Jews or to all flesh (mankind)?
> 
> Is. 15  For behold, the LORD will come with fire And with His chariots, like a whirlwind, To render His anger with fury, And His rebuke with flames of fire. 16  For by fire and by His sword *The LORD will judge all flesh*; And the slain of the LORD shall be many. 17  “ *Those* who sanctify themselves and purify themselves, _To go_ to the gardens After an _idol_ in the midst, *Eating swine’s flesh and the abomination and the mouse, Shall be consumed together,” says the LORD*.




I just saw this...sorry, it's late.  But it's absolutely a sin for a Jew to eat such.  It's called keeping kosher.  People are taking what was meant for the Jew and applying that to the christian.  It's not necessary and it's theologically unsound.  The first covenant with Jews is not over...it's eternal. Now, when the Messiah Triumphant comes, how that morphs will be up to G-d.  Part of that is referring to the final judgment of all mankind but when He says to a Jew to observe all the laws, then He meant it.  Jesus did.  Of course, christians are not Jews now but at one time, they were.


----------



## Crown (Feb 16, 2011)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> I just saw this...sorry, it's late.  But it's absolutely a sin for a Jew to eat such.  It's called keeping kosher.  People are taking what was meant for the Jew and applying that to the christian.  It's not necessary and it's theologically unsound.  The first covenant with Jews is not over...it's eternal. Now, when the Messiah Triumphant comes, how that morphs will be up to G-d.  Part of that is referring to the final judgment of all mankind but when He says to a Jew to observe all the laws, then He meant it.  Jesus did.  Of course, christians are not Jews now but at one time, they were.



I am not talking about Jews and I am not talking about what was meant for Jews (although there are many Israelites that ignore who they are). I also know the history of Christianity.

I am only referring to Is. 66:15-17 and I am concerned by the expression : all flesh.

[FONT=&quot]Final judgment is a good point... I will continue to meditate on this.[/FONT]


----------



## Country gal (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a more direct link if you want a breakdown of the commandments.

The Ten Commandments Purpose, Meaning and Definition


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 16, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Please look at this site. It's very helpful. The Ten Commandments - God's Ten Bible Commandments



I read the first page so far and this part of it is so true:

Many people today are no longer looking for truth, but instead *they are looking for a smooth, easy, comfortable religion that will allow them to live the way they please and still give assurance of salvation. *There is indeed no true religion that can do that for them. One will say the Ten Commandments are a law of love guiding us in how to love God and man. Another will say there is now a new law in Christ and all we have to do is love one another. And yet still others will say the Ten Commandments are now nine Commandments or that they were all nailed to the cross. If all we have to do is love God with all our heart and our neighbour as ourselves, does this mean we can take the Lord's name in vain, worship idols or even deny God the quality time of praise and worship He wants from us on His Holy day? What about others; does it mean we can lie, steal, murder, disrespect our parents or sleep with another's spouse? If one loves God with all their heart and others as themselves, they will be obeying every single one of the Ten Commandments.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 16, 2011)

These parts of the second page stood out to me:



> What we need is the searchlight of God's Word to shine into our moral darkness so He can reveal His truth to us. Were the Ten Commandments nailed to the cross? Is the very sin that started with Adam and Eve and nailed our loving Saviour to the cross something God no longer cares about? D*id Jesus die so we could continue living in lawlessness?* Is this what the Bible really says about the Ten Commandments, or are these just lies from our adversary who is determined to keep and steal everyone he can from God's kingdom, especially as we draw closer to this Earths final days? Romans 6:23 says Jesus died to redeem us from the penalty of sin which is death by taking the penalty for our sin upon Himself,* not so we could continue living in sin*, which is breaking the Ten Commandments. 1 John 3:4.





> Jesus also informs us that the r*esult of living in deliberate sin is “Hell Fire”* and that it is better that one of your members should perish than for our whole body to be cast into Hell. My question is, *“Why would any Christian try to justify disobedience to God's Ten Commandments anyway?” If we do not desire with all our heart to do this now, why would we be any different in the kingdom of heaven? *The Bible says that God is love (1 John 4:8, 16) and that His Ten Commandments are Ten Royal laws of love. (James 2:8) All the attributes of the Ten Commandments are found in God's very own nature and is why God cannot tolerate sin as it is a defilement of His very own character. To try and abolish or attack the Ten Commandments is to also attack God and His character.


----------



## Crown (Feb 16, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I read the first page so far and this part of it is so true:
> 
> Many people today are no longer looking for truth, but instead *they are looking for a smooth, easy, comfortable religion that will allow them to live the way they please and still give assurance of salvation. *There is indeed no true religion that can do that for them. One will say the Ten Commandments are a law of love guiding us in how to love God and man. Another will say there is now a new law in Christ and all we have to do is love one another. And yet still others will say the Ten Commandments are now nine Commandments or that they were all nailed to the cross. If all we have to do is love God with all our heart and our neighbour as ourselves, does this mean we can take the Lord's name in vain, worship idols or even deny God the quality time of praise and worship He wants from us on His Holy day? What about others; does it mean we can lie, steal, murder, disrespect our parents or sleep with another's spouse? If one loves God with all their heart and others as themselves, they will be obeying every single one of the Ten Commandments.



I totally agree with your post.
I am not saying : don’t have 6 working days, and rest on the seven, and worship on this day. But, don’t tell me that the day originally called Saturn day, Saturday, is the original seven day of the creation because it is not. Don’t tell me Saturday is replaced by Sunday, because it is not. This is why I said : research.

Some (general) tend to obey to the commandments more than to live them. The commandments (and they are not only 10, but the 10 are the platform) were first a tutor (outside). The Messiah came to show us how to live them (from inside), and the key is LOVE. If I love my parents, I will honour them; if I love my neighbour, I will not steal, covet, commit adultery… If I love YHWH, I will worship Him, not commit idolatry… I will obey Him and live by His Commandments.

Ez. 20 : 11 I gave them my decrees and made known to them my laws, by which the person who obeys them will live.

[FONT=&quot]Rev. 14.12 Here is the patience of the saints: here are they that keep the commandments of God, and the faith of Jesus.[/FONT]


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 16, 2011)

Crown said:


> I totally agree with your post.
> I am not saying : don’t have 6 works day and rest on the seven, and worship on this day. *But, don’t tell me that the day originally called Saturn day, Saturday, is the original seven day of the creation because it is not. Don’t tell me Saturday is replaced by Sunday, because it is not. This is why I said : research.*
> 
> Some (general) tend to obey to the commandments more than to live them. The commandments (and they are not only 10, but the 10 are the platform) were first a tutor (outside). The Messiah came to shows us how to live them (from inside), and the key is LOVE. If I love my parents, I will honour them; if I love my neighbour, I will not steal, covet, commit adultery… If I love YHWH, I will worship Him, not commit idolatry… I will obey Him and live by His Commandments.
> ...



Oh so did Sunday used to be the seventh day of the week?  If so, do you have any bible verses to support this notion?


----------



## Crown (Feb 16, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Oh so did Sunday used to be the seventh day of the week?  If so, do you have any bible verses to support this notion?



I said : *Don't* tell me that Saturday *is replaced by* Sunday.

You already know that there is no Saturday or Sunday in the Bible!

The Bible tells us about Sabbath day.
The Bible tells us about 6 working days and 1 day of rest.
Ez. 46: 1 “‘This is what the  Sovereign LORD says: The gate of the inner court facing east is to be  shut on the *six working days*, but on the Sabbath day and on the day of  the New Moon it is to be opened.
 
YHWH does not count the days like it is in the Roman calendar.

I gave some links in my posts # 20 & 29 .


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 16, 2011)

Crown said:


> I said : *Don't* tell me that Saturday *is replaced by* Sunday.
> 
> You already know that there is no Saturday or Sunday in the Bible!
> 
> ...



Yeah I know you said "Don't tell me that Saturday is replaced by Sunday". I did not say you were saying "Sunday was the original first day". I was just merely asking. 

And you're right. There is no Saturday or Sunday in the bible. I just wonder if this Sabbath day commandment can be applied to the structure of the week in today's time.

I haven't read every post in this thread before posting. I will go back and look at your post.


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 19, 2011)

Neither intellect nor willpower will save anyone and can hinder the power of the Holy Spirit as well. Knowledge of the Bible cannot save anyone, but His guidance through the book is a part of our refinement. Also, His will is not confined to the Bible; He deals with us as He sees fit.

Yes, He does not change, but He does change the way He deals with us for His goals, or all gentiles would still be doomed. Do you recall the laws in place prior to the Commandments? What did Jesus command us to do? Did He create a new covenant or not? 

Every day is another day to be set apart for His purpose; the main one is to spread the Gospel as His light in the world. There is a danger in ritual when people develop the mindset that it can get them into heaven or that they honor the Father better than someone else or make them inflexible to change when He steers them into another direction for the Kingdom’s sake (or spiritual growth). JinaRicci explained it perfectly.

At no time did I say or imply, “Do it like this,” but only “Ask Him.” (Romans 14) For some, He may order them to keep the Sabbath as the ancient Israelites did; others may be allowed to choose a day, and yet a few are called to consecrate all of their days to His will and glory. Is there any of the prior I mentioned holier than the others? No, only those in His will are more holy (set apart) than those who refuse to seek His will over their lives.

Our righteousness should exceed the Pharisees (Matthew 5:20) and the only way that can happen consistently is on the spiritual tip, no? You do not do things simply because it is in the Bible, but because He Himself told or directed you to do so. There is such a fine line between holiness and self-righteousness; self-focus is of the soul and the reason why we need to seek His direction solely from Him.

Why not ask the Almighty Himself how He wants each of us to honor Him? If you are a disciple as Jesus instructed, the answer will come. Jesus has become my Sabbath for I rest my body, soul and spirit into His will so He can work through me. His will never rests! That was the lesson the Pharisees missed when they criticize Jesus about the Sabbath.

Resting in the Lord was what He wanted for the Israelites in the wilderness, (remember, Canaan was only eleven days’ journey away) but they were too polluted by Egypt (a biblical symbol for the world) to grasp the concept, so He commanded them to rest a day from manual labor (caring about the flesh’s wants and needs). Glory and thanks to Him He sacrificed Himself through Christ so we do not have to sacrifice as they had to.


----------



## softblackcotton (Feb 20, 2011)

Crown said:


> And the others...
> 
> When This love is in your heart by the Holy Spirit, you know exactly how to do it and to please Him and to grow spiritually.
> 
> *On this, I agree with Nymphe, seek Him first, not a denomination.*


 
I AM seeking Him first through His Word, The Bible.  I never once said anything about any denomination in this thread. I only spoke of what I read in the Bible.  I believe the True Spirit speaks to us through The Bible. There are many "spirits" that can speak to us, but cross-checking with The Bible can save us from the deception of false "spirits."


----------



## Crown (Feb 21, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> I AM seeking Him first through His Word, The Bible.  I never once said anything about any denomination in this thread. I only spoke of what I read in the Bible.  I believe the True Spirit speaks to us through The Bible. There are many "spirits" that can speak to us, but cross-checking with The Bible can save us from the deception of false "spirits."



It is not specific to you, general statement, people tend to give to much emphasis to the doctrines of their denomination instead of doing their personal homework by praying and reading. Some, deceived by their denomination, start their own personal religion/denomination in neglecting the Bible. What is written is for our edification.

You are so right about the deception of false spirits, this is what I call : emotions. 

The Messiah not only said : follow me, But He also said : Abide in ME and bear fruits. 

I do what you wrote in your post with prayers and worship.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 22, 2011)

There are many sabbath keeping churches, I never brought up mines until I was told to research and inside the research it has negative tones for SDA's which is funny to me, because I had already did all my research prior to making the choice.  All of my points are scripture based and not related to the denomination as others want to call it that I belong to. IN all honestly I can't tell you  much about SDA's the bible is my standard. I follow the bible and that particular church follows the bible, whether the people therein follow it that's between them and the Lord. I can only speak for myself. So many say the Sabbath was for the Jews. Well the Jews were our example of how God wanted us to live, those who chose to followed God. we have the word of God and Jesus as our example to help us follow the true and living God today. The Sabbath is important because it points to God it is a SIGN between them and me (God) that I (God) am the Lord that sanctifies them, to set aside for a holy purpose. The Sabbath is a sign of trusting totally in a Christ Righteousness and not our own.  But most importantly these are the very words that the Lord spoke himself, now if he spoke again. I have yet to find it. he spoke through people and animals and such but himself speak, he spoke his laws. Exodus 20

 1And God spake all these words,  Also
Exodus 31

  13Speak thou also unto the children of Israel, saying, Verily my Sabbaths ye shall keep: for it is a sign between me and you throughout your generations; that ye may know that I am the LORD that doth *sanctify* you.

 14Ye shall keep the sabbath therefore; for it is holy unto you: every one that defileth it shall surely be put to death: for whosoever doeth any work therein, that soul shall be cut off from among his people.

 15Six days may work be done; but in the seventh is the sabbath of rest, holy to the LORD: whosoever doeth any work in the sabbath day, he shall surely be put to death.

 16Wherefore the children of Israel shall keep the sabbath, to observe the sabbath throughout their generations, for a perpetual covenant.

 1*7It is a sign between me and the children of Israel for ever:* for in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, and on the seventh day he rested, and was refreshed.

 18And he gave unto Moses, when he had made an end of communing with him upon mount Sinai, two tables of testimony, tables of stone, written with the finger of God. 
You know that when you follow Christ you become grafted into the tree and is now part of the children of Israel, only a branch but still have an inheritance.  No word of God is just words, they have strong and significant meaning. Whether people want to believe it or not. The Day you Worship will be very important. Very Very important. God has already told you what day to worship. Elijah asked the same question who side are you on. If your on the Lords side follow the Lord. Do the research it took me a while. A long while I  had to ask and get answers to every single thing I had every been taught and more.  Exodus 33   18(AB)Then Moses said, "I pray You, *show me Your glory!"*

 19And He said, "(AC)I Myself will make all My goodness pass before you, and will proclaim the name of the LORD before you; and (AD)I will be gracious to whom I will be gracious, and will show compassion on whom I will show compassion."

 20But He said, "You cannot see My face, (AE)for no man can see Me and live!"

 21Then the LORD said, "Behold, there is a place by Me, and (AF)you shall stand there on the rock;

 22and it will come about, while My glory is passing by, that I will put you in the cleft of the rock and (AG)cover you with My hand until I have passed by.

 23"Then I will take My hand away and you shall see My back, but (AH)My face shall not be seen."  5(F)The LORD descended in the cloud and stood there with him as he called upon the name of the LORD.

 6Then the LORD passed by in front of him and proclaimed, "The LORD, the LORD God, (G)compassionate and gracious, slow to anger, and abounding in lovingkindness and truth;

 7who (H)keeps lovingkindness for thousands, who forgives iniquity, transgression and sin; yet He (I)will by no means leave the guilty unpunished, (J)visiting the iniquity of fathers on the children and on the grandchildren to the third and fourth generations."

 8Moses made haste (K)to bow low toward the earth and worship.  The Sabbath is everlasting never ever ending. it points to the one true God and no other day but the 7th day will do.  It is not my intent to offend anyone or harm anyone. It is my intent to tell the truth. As Christians we are required to do our own research, with much prayer and in open heart and mind.


----------

